# Unsurpassed creative genius...



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Bloden (Nov 8, 2014)

What's next for super Steve?


----------



## Redkite (Nov 8, 2014)

How did he come up with that name?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2014)

Bloden said:


> What's next for super Steve?



Poet Laureate? Pulitzer Prize? Nobel Prize? Talent like that can't be contained, I'm sure it will burst forth onto the front pages of our newspapers very soon


----------



## KookyCat (Nov 8, 2014)

Never overlook the obvious I say, personally I would have preferred Leisure Centre - Selby, but that's why I have never won such a competition


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 8, 2014)

Which paper could handle such talent ?


----------



## Bloden (Nov 8, 2014)

I just wonder what the other entries were like?!


----------



## Sally71 (Nov 8, 2014)

Perhaps nobody else entered the competition!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 8, 2014)

No, in fact the council had already chosen the name and had the sign made but unbeknown to them the leisure committee had started the competition, so when all the entries came in and they spotted that one they heaved a sigh of relief and announced him the winner.

Odd coincidence that he lives next door to a chap in the Purchasing Dept of the council, but never mind ......








(That's all pure invention on my part by the way but it just struck my sense of the ridiculous .........)


----------

